# My first injury



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

It's worth taking a short break after a really bad fall. It can take up to 48 hours for an injury to fully show up. This last season I fell pretty hard on a big jump, it felt like the wind got knocked out of me really bad. The next day I felt perfectly fine, went out boarding again all day (no jumps though!). That night I woke up in the middle of the night, could hardly breath ... I had a broken rib, and it was jabbing into my lungs


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

You should fully rest because if you injure yourself again. It's going to be even worse


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea I probably should have sat the day out but it was only my first run that day! My back was throbbing for hours, sat on the chair lift I was almost in tears! :laugh:
I really took it easy the rest of that day though, although think if it happens on my next holiday I'll probably sit it out! 

Still least I was ok the next day apart from the pulled muscles in my shoulders! And glad I could enjoy the rest of my holiday!  

Fingers crossed I don't fall like that again any time soon though!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Similar injury 2 years ago when I started. Except I didn't have crash pads for my butt.

I was done after a few more hours, hurt about 2-3 weeks. Tail bone shot is not fun.

-Slyder


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

bobsy852 said:


> Yea I probably should have sat the day out but it was only my first run that day! My back was throbbing for hours, sat on the chair lift I was almost in tears! :laugh:
> I really took it easy the rest of that day though, although think if it happens on my next holiday I'll probably sit it out!
> 
> Still least I was ok the next day apart from the pulled muscles in my shoulders! And glad I could enjoy the rest of my holiday!
> ...


Ya, at least you got to enjoy the trip. Nothing worse then an bad injury on the first day.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> Similar injury 2 years ago when I started. Except I didn't have crash pads for my butt.
> 
> I was done after a few more hours, hurt about 2-3 weeks. Tail bone shot is not fun.


When I was learning butters, I did many a butt-plant. Funny thing, snow's not so soft after the third or fourth fall  . I had crash pants, but they're the crappy Pro-Tec padded pants (which I've complained about in other threads) and they're pretty useless. I think if you're going to get crash-pants, make sure the pads have a hard shell layer.


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah glad that mine have then, I've got these:
http://www.bargainboards.co.uk/P/Demon_SHIELD_HARDTAIL_Impact_Shorts_Unisex_Small_Black_2011-(24820).aspx

Luckily these have both! Wouldnt have liked to have been without! Have worn these since I started! Find them super comfy!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I swear by my Skeletools and Azzpadz.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well, _this_ upcoming season I'm going to get in there early and buy what I _want_, not what's _left._


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bobsy852 said:


> Probably the worst injury on here


Not by a long shot... Sorry.

But I too swear by the demon hardtail shorts. Good choice. If you're worried about your back in the future, they also make a hard shell spine protector vest. :thumbsup:


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, I feel you bro...
I got a bone bruise on the side area of the knee, hurt like hell but the stupid thing was that I actually TRIED riding.
After the second lift, I started feeling sick because of the pain and threw up during the lift ride... 
Thankfully I was in the tree area where no one was riding...
Oops :X sorrys.
It sucks so much to miss out even a week during the season  but i've learned my lesson.
Rest is GOOD.


----------

